# 10 Untranslatable Words That Perfectly Describe How You're Feeling in 2020 (or in 2021 for that matter)



## cougr (Jul 25, 2021)

7. VOLTA // GREEK​The Greek concept of _volta_—an early-evening communal stroll around town—is not only an excellent post-meal digestion aid but also an opportunity to get out of the house and get your body moving, in a leisurely, no-need-to-sweat manner.









10 Untranslatable Words That Perfectly Describe How You're Feeling in 2020


The intense emotions we’re all experiencing right now can often feel inexpressible, beyond words. But words in another language than your own just might be the key to giving voice to those emotions.




www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2021)

> To find such words, look no further than Eunoia, an online database created by Steph Smith in 2018 as part of a startup challenge. The database's name is itself an example of what it’s about: _Eunoia _is a Greek word meaning “well mind” or “beautiful thinking” that isn’t directly translatable in another language.


Ούτε καν στα ελληνικά.


----------

